# Would you like to accept Jesus into your heart?



## WaywardNowHome (Mar 28, 2009)

Up here at college, we have a reasonably sized group called the Christian Fellowship (made up of both believers and nonbelievers). We meet regularly 3 times a week for prayer meetings, worship, sermons, Bible study, etc. However, the group is interdenominational without a strong stance on non-essential-for-salvation theological issues. Every week, a guest speaker from a nearby church (NYC / NJ area) is invited to come and preach. Since we aren't really affiliated with a denomination, these speakers vary in their theology and sometimes they teach false things (mostly synergism in salvation).

A lot of the speakers are very Arminian in their thinking. They say things like, "You need to choose Jesus" or "Accept Him as your Savior" and they like to use the Revelation 3:20 heart-door, "Ask Him into your heart." I've been attending this group for nearly 2 years and I have yet to see a preacher who was founded on the doctrines of grace and God's absolute sovereignty in salvation (although one time they almost got Tim Keller!). Because of this, a lot of the group's membership (especially the younger brethren) is growing in Arminianism.

What is the Biblical way to bring these people to the knowledge of Reformed soteriology? I've tried to offer Calvinistic views on various Bible passages during Bible studies (which are basically student-led discussions on a topic) and some of them have responded positively but I have yet to actually sit down with any of the members and discuss soteriology bluntly. I don't necessarily think that Arminianism is a damnable heresy but my heart breaks every time I hear "I asked Jesus into my heart" or "I accepted Jesus as my Savior."

This has been bugging me for a while and I just don't know how to go about it in the right way.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

Why can't you be the 'guest speaker' sometime?

Theognome


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Mar 28, 2009)

Just wanted to clear something up: this Christian Fellowship is like a mini-church for campus students. It's a very weak version of a church, yes, but for a lot of them, it's better than nothing at all.

Last year, I asked the group's leadership cabinet what their criteria was regarding who they invited as guest speakers. I don't really remember the specifics of the criteria anymore but I do remember that they will not ask members of the current fellowship (basically, anyone who hasn't graduated from the college yet) to be a guest speaker. Their reasoning was that anyone could come up and preach whatever they wanted and that's rather dangerous. I can see where they're coming from.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

There are reformed pastors in Philly. Can you recommend a few to the cabinet that you have spoken to and would be willing to invest some time into the ministry?

Theognome


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, my school is in northern New Jersey (right across the river from Manhattan). Do you (or anyone else!) have any recommendations for good pastors around NYC / NJ?


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Mar 28, 2009)

WaywardNowHome said:


> Up here at college, we have a reasonably sized group called the Christian Fellowship (made up of both believers and nonbelievers). We meet regularly 3 times a week for prayer meetings, worship, sermons, Bible study, etc. However, the group is interdenominational without a strong stance on non-essential-for-salvation theological issues. Every week, a guest speaker from a nearby church (NYC / NJ area) is invited to come and preach. Since we aren't really affiliated with a denomination, these speakers vary in their theology and sometimes they teach false things (mostly synergism in salvation).
> 
> A lot of the speakers are very Arminian in their thinking. They say things like, "You need to choose Jesus" or "Accept Him as your Savior" and they like to use the Revelation 3:20 heart-door, "Ask Him into your heart." I've been attending this group for nearly 2 years and I have yet to see a preacher who was founded on the doctrines of grace and God's absolute sovereignty in salvation (although one time they almost got Tim Keller!). Because of this, a lot of the group's membership (especially the younger brethren) is growing in Arminianism.
> 
> ...



I feel for you brother. I was in the same situation, and was only just freed from it, for my undergrad. There was no Reformed church within 100 miles. I attended and even lived in the fellowship house of a campus ministry that was very Arminian. I hate to call it Arminian, because a connection with Arminius would have been helpful! No, it was "Finnyian" to the core. I as well struggled with what to do for the Reformed faith that was misunderstood and very much disliked. My advice to you is 1) since I'm sure you are already making close friends, be conscious of using those friendships to teach the Reformed-biblical faith. If people see you diligently studying Scripture and theology they will habitually ask you questions. If you yourself become saturated in theology, then your conversations with others will naturally start to drift to theological topics. 2) Meet with the leaders of the group, not to talk about "Calvinism" (in fact, you're probably best off never using that word), but to talk about how the group can clearly present the gospel and whether the recent speakers have articulated a fully biblical gospel. Make it all about the gospel. 3) If you get a chance to lead book or Bible studies, use popular Reformed material like Piper or Sproul. Or buy the materials and distribute them to your friends. I gave out quite a few Sproul and Piper books/CDs (esp. Piper's sermons on Romans) and people generally listened to them and profited. From my experieince, the blunt approach (including the polemical approach) were the least effective. The less you make it seem like you have an agenda (Calvinism) and are trying to sell it, the better, I think, and the more questions you ask to others the more doors that will open.


----------



## lshepler412 (Mar 28, 2009)

Check the PCA website- Presbyterian Church in America. Click on church directory. I counted 16 churches in the metropolitan New York area. I know NYC is huge so I don't know how many would be close to your college. I found this one though- Redeemer Hoboken Redirect Page. The Pastor's e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Linda! Actually, Redeemer Hoboken is right next to my campus! It's a 30 second walk down the street, haha. I've been looking into that church recently (very few good churches around here so I don't have one yet...). It's good to know that it's part of the PCA.

Patrick, thanks for your suggestions. I am good friends with members of the leadership and they have come to respect my studies of Scripture and my inputs on theology (and I try to say that with utmost humility!). Recently, I've noticed that they have indeed started reading material by Sproul and Piper (and they tend to love both, praise God!) and one of them has a few books by Joshua Harris. I'll take your advice and avoid the polemical approach and rather just let normal conversations drift towards theological topics and I'll try to lead a few more Bible studies in the remainder of the semester.

By the way, I dialogue with one of the older men every Monday night when we do Bible study and he has noticed that I tend to be very Calvinistic in my thinking. He even told me straight out, "You're one of those Calvinists, aren't you?"  Fortunately, he hasn't just brushed me aside and he does take our dialogues seriously.

If anyone can pray about reformation on my campus, that would be great! As always, soli Deo gloria.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 29, 2009)

I did that a lot!


----------



## DonP (Mar 29, 2009)

That is the beauty of RUF they have ordained ministers leading their campus groups. 

But I suggest you buy lots of books and pass them out. And Reformed tracts too. I did this and a great revival broke out on our campus and many came to the doctrines of grace. God used the books. I still give out books and tracts to this day and many of them still walk in the faith and grace to this day, Praise God. 

Sovereignty of God by Pink, not the BTT Version the Baker version. 
Lots of tracts from Chapel Library. 
Today's gospel by Chantry
Chantry on Man's Will Free Yet Bound 
Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God and other works by Packer
Lots of the tracts you can now download and print out free online or send a link to people to go read. 
I would be glad to supply you with tons of thee simple tracts that are easy to read and really help if you like 

Also check monergism.com, A Puritan's Mind. and other reformed sites with book and article lists


----------



## Tim (Mar 30, 2009)

I think the biggest issue here is the leadership structure.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 30, 2009)

Joel, we use the word 'Arminian' for non-reformed/non-calvinst folks as if they have really thought through the theology that we perceive makes the mountain of difference between us. These folks really have little theological basis for what they believe. They are not promoting a particular conviction as much as they are simply speaking of Christian culture in language they have been taught to speak in. What we want to categorize as a competing theology is really nothing more than personal sentiment and is informed more by emotion than by knowledge.

Rather than engaging in a theological argument I usually pursue it this way. I would start a discussion about "Christian" buzz words. Here is an opener:

"Have you ever thought about how Christians speak about salvation and how it must sound to the unchurched? Have you ever noticed how we've adopted expressions that aren't even in the Bible? For example, "Asking Jesus into our heart?" Where did that come from and what do we really mean by that?"

"Why do we say, 'We must accept Jesus as Lord' or 'Make him Lord' when the Bible says that he IS Lord? We can't make him something that he already is."

"When you pray for someone to be saved, aren't you asking God to violate that person's free will?" If we don't want God to violate someone's free will then shouldn't we just pray to the person and leave God out of it?"

Anyway, these make great discussions and it's easy to show folks that Biblical thinking (as opposed to sentimental) is more 'calvinistic' than they think.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim, I agree. But this group was started decades before I even came to this college so I don't know how much I can change the structure. I'm only here for one more year so I don't have much time.

Bob, your openers are very good. I think if I approached these guys with those sorts of questions, it would really spark them to think about whether or not those are truly Biblical. However, my fear is that some (maybe most?) of these guys are the typical "Christian" of this day and age, where they don't necessarily care about correct doctrine; they'll just stick to their current beliefs regardless of evidence pointing otherwise because it's what they know. They may start calling me "legalistic" and try to rebuke me! 

But that's a risk I'm willing to take. By God's grace, His doctrines of grace will be implanted on my campus. As always, prayer is appreciated from my fellow brethren.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 30, 2009)

What folks dislike these days is for anyone, including pastors, to sound sure of themselves. Truth is not supposed to be absolute to these people.

Stick to 'teaching' by asking questions. Lead them to come up with the correct answers. Never tip your hat that you have actual CONVICTIONS. Most of the people you will run into do not want their autonomy threatened so don't take a position of authority when you speak. Let the Holy Spirit deal with their hearts and attitudes but you can steer them into the truth if you can do it in a non threatening way. 

There is a time when we must confront with the Gospel and there are some truths that we cannot negotiate but there is room for being gentle and clever at the same time.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Mar 30, 2009)

You're definitely right about people not wanting their autonomy threatened. I'll keep in mind to lead them towards truth rather than forcing it down their throats.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 30, 2009)

praying.


----------



## DonP (Mar 30, 2009)

I asked Jesus into my heart. 

Then I went and got drunk, lied, was hateful, impatient and generally worldly. 

Then God seems to have converted me, and I quit all of that as a lifestyle, gave up my most evil worldly pursuits and people pleasing to fit in and be liked, quit drinking and have pursued His knowledge and obedience consistently, though obviously not perfectly, and with a desire for it in most things and with self control in the ones I still had strong old desires. 

The difference was like night and day though incomplete and imperfect, but I have been mortifying sin ever since and desires have been changing and I have never repented of my repentance. By His grace alone. Maybe everyone does not have a similar experience but it seems it should be similar enough for all of us to meet a standard for a credible profession.
Praise God for Grace working through me else no doubt I would be a drunken alcoholic or dead and headed for hell. 
so He owns me and all my days. I have no rights and deserve nothing but hell. So my worst day here, my worst year here is better than one day in hell. Its all mercy!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 30, 2009)

Who are you asking in the OP the old or the new me?


----------

